# BBS Upgrade Planned for Sunday September 30, 2012



## Makai Guy (Sep 28, 2012)

We think we've got the bugs worked out and are ready to go ...

The board will be unavailable for a short while on that day, starting some time in the late morning or early afternoon, EDT, while the database is backed up for use in the new version.

The current board will be brought back up in read-only mode shortly thereafter, while we are feverishly working on the upgrade behind the scenes. You will be able to log in and read existing messages on the board, but you will not be able to enter or edit messages, update your profile, or register as a new user.

We anticipate being able to go "live" with the upgraded board sometime in the afternoon that same day.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 28, 2012)

Yea! TUG Admin Team! You guys rock! Thanks.


----------



## Eagle7304 (Sep 29, 2012)

Good luck!!!


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 29, 2012)

Eagle7304 said:


> Good luck!!!


There's always an unexpected glitch or two on these things, so a little luck can never hurt ...


----------

